# Sattelstütze fetten?



## bronks (11. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe meine Sattelstütze gerade geputzt und neu gefettet. Dabei fragte ich mich nach dem Sinn. Gefettet wird, weil man es mir so gesagt hat. Aber sonst?

Was ist der Grund?
Warum sollte man die Sattelstütze fetten?
Was sind geegnete Fette? Vaseline? Butter?

lg

Bronks


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Was ist der Grund?
> Warum sollte man die Sattelstütze fetten?



...damit nix knarzt... 

BTW, jede Hundekackwurst am Wegesrand enthält genug Fett, um die Stütze ruhig zu stellen. Einfach reinhalten in den Haufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (11. Februar 2008)

Damit die Stütze sich nicht festfrisst (durch Korrosion). Immer wieder poppen hier Threads auf, da muss dann abgesägt, ausgerieben, mit Schraubstöcken gearbeitet werden etc. Nicht schön! Das Problem trifft aber wohl nur Stützen die (ohne Schnellspanner) nie bewegt werden.


----------



## bernd e (11. Februar 2008)

Normales Mehrzweckfett. Problem ist die Kontaktkorrosion. Feuchtigkeit kommt ja bekanntlich überall hin (Schlitz der Klemmung, Ablaufbohrung im Tretlagergehäuse ...).

Aber Vorsicht: Bei Carbonstützten oder Carbonrahmen, dort nicht fetten!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2008)

bernd e schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Bei Carbonstützten oder Carbonrahmen, dort nicht fetten!



Für diese Bauart gibts spezielle Mittelchen....


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Februar 2008)

Butter/Speckschwarte!


----------



## bronks (11. Februar 2008)

Danke!



MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Butter/Speckschwarte!


Immer wenn ich diese Schmiermittel verwende, dann wandert meine Sattelstütze ... 

Wandert da bei euch nichts?


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2008)

Bei mir wandert sie nicht probier doch mal das gute alte Fett von Galli


----------



## trialsrookie (11. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Immer wenn ich diese Schmiermittel verwende, dann wandert meine Sattelstütze ...
> ...


Bei mir wandert da nix... Aber die Butter wird mit der Zeit ranzig und eklig, also öfters mal Nachschmieren


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Warum sollte man die Sattelstütze fetten? damit sie bessert in den Po geht
> ...



.


----------



## christian010 (12. Februar 2008)

Wie, tut ihr da etwa noch nen Sattel drauf oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (12. Februar 2008)

Das Problem trifft hauptsächlich auf Stahlrahmen und Alu-Stütze zu. Dabei kommt es zu einer elektrochemischen Korrosion (das unedlere Metall ist dabei dann das Opfer - Stichwort "Opferanode"). Solch eine Korrosion erfordert einen Elektrolyten. Da kann bereits Feuchtigkeit ausreichen. Beim Einfetten wird genau das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit zwischen den 2 Metallen verhindert. Somit wird dann auch die elektrochemische Korrosion zumindest eine Zeit lang verhindert.

Für Carbonteile (also Rahmen bzw. Stütze) gibt es spezielle Montagepasten. Die haben aber die Aufgabe die Reibung zu erhöhen, damit die Stütze nicht rutscht.


----------



## bronks (13. Februar 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> ... Für Carbonteile (also Rahmen bzw. Stütze) gibt es spezielle Montagepasten. Die haben aber die Aufgabe die Reibung zu erhöhen, damit die Stütze nicht rutscht.


Kann man diese reibungserhöhenden Montagepasten auch für Alu&Alu verwenden? Wie wäre wohl die Wirkung? Hat das evtl. schon mal jemand von euch getetet?


----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2008)

ja, du kannst auch Montagepaste für Alu/Alu verwenden: es handelt sich uach dabei um ein Fett, das mit winzigen Kunststoffkügelchen versetzt ist. Die werden beim Klemme gequetscht und wirken wie Sand, nur wird das Material durch den recht weichen Kunststoff nicht verkratzt.

wenn die Stütze rutscht hast du vermutlich aber ne falsche Stütze drin. Ich hab mit dem richtigen Spanner sogar schon ne 31.4er in nem 31.6er Sitzrohr festbekommen, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, weil die Stütze dann arbeiten kann und die Dauerstabilität von Rahmen und/oder Stütze ist m.M. nach gefährdet...
Also: mal genau ausmessen!


----------

